

Using Personality Testing in the Hiring Process - eatenbyagrue
http://www.hiringthing.com/2012/12/06/personality-testing.html

======
ColinWright
There is also the Lipson-Shiu corporate personality test:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/LipsonShiuTest.html>

The test itself is here:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/LipsonShiu.html>

I'm an ILIE.

